# Pistol rack



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my pistol rack that I ordered from Cabelas online. It came in today. There are tons of different brands and sizes on different sites. I decided that I only needed one that holds 4. Anyway, here is a photo:


----------



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

NICE RACK lol


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks nice enough, good idea to "size up". I bought my first pistol case when I had only one pistol. It was a 4-pistol case, but it is now filled up. 
Now only if I had a big safe or a lockable cabinet where that rack would be worthwhile... Do they come in different sizes for full/med/small frame guns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It fits all size guns. My little keltec 32 fits. Actually, its made to hold the guns upside down. Thats even how the pics of the box show it. And, I started to do it that way, but then I discovered that it also worked rightside up. Of course, a tiny gun like the Keltec must be put upside down because of the size of the gun.

This particular brand comes in 4 or 6 guns. If U search for "pistol rack" online, U'll come up with tons of brands and sizes.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks really nice!!! But what are those two weird looking guns in the right side of the rack??!! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 Jk, jk...seriously though, how much was it? I wouldn't mind having one of those. I guess I could just do a search, eh? Lol! :reading:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Looks really nice!!! But what are those two weird looking guns in the right side of the rack??!! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 Jk, jk...seriously though, how much was it? I wouldn't mind having one of those. I guess I could just do a search, eh? Lol! :reading:


Here is the link: (it's $19.99 for 4 guns, and $24.99 for the larger one)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0005565223491a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=pistol+rack&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=pistol+rack&noImage=0


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice rack shipwreck. It's getting me all hot and... ahh... nice rack.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree, it is a nice rack. But I was hoping for a larger foldout picture. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> I agree, it is a nice rack. But I was hoping for a larger foldout picture. :smt033


Sorry to disappoint


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

I like it. I was gonna order one, but I'm up for a road trip, so I'll make the trek to Dundee so I can get one in person. 



Mike


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I like those. I bought the six gun rack from Cabela's. I like the way it makes my handguns in my gun safe look organized.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Hey ship how wide is yours? I want to get them for the safe also but they don't show the deminsions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not at home right now - but I just clicked on the cabellas link I posted above - they have the length listed.

The width (front to back) is about 6 inches or so, from memory. But the width is on that site


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like a K frame would fit perfectly into the second slot.

Just an observation.:smt083


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

I've had some of those racks for years....they're great for making the best use of a safe or storage area. If you dont want to pay for these racks, similar dirt cheap racks can be found in the kitchen section of your local department store....walmart..target...whatever. Aint a whole lot of difference between dcertain dish drying racks and pistol racks. $3-$4 max 

Spend the savings on ammo and training. :smt1099 

VTD (Thorfinn)


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

VTDefender said:


> I've had some of those racks for years....they're great for making the best use of a safe or storage area. If you dont want to pay for these racks, similar dirt cheap racks can be found in the kitchen section of your local department store....walmart..target...whatever. Aint a whole lot of difference between dcertain dish drying racks and pistol racks. $3-$4 max
> 
> Spend the savings on ammo and training. :smt1099
> 
> VTD (Thorfinn)


Great idea, I'll be heading to walmart today.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> Looks like a K frame would fit perfectly into the second slot.
> 
> Just an observation.:smt083


Hahaha. Maybe, but I'm not a revolver type of guy  - I have the Keltec 32 in that slot now :smt082



VTDefender said:


> I've had some of those racks for years....they're great for making the best use of a safe or storage area. If you dont want to pay for these racks, similar dirt cheap racks can be found in the kitchen section of your local department store....walmart..target...whatever. Aint a whole lot of difference between dcertain dish drying racks and pistol racks. $3-$4 max
> 
> Spend the savings on ammo and training. :smt1099
> 
> VTD (Thorfinn)


I've heard that - and, I have looked at Wal-Mart and several other stores. I could not find anything that would be suitable and at a similiar size. So, I gave up and ordered the real thing after a week of searching.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Rubbermaid has a wire lid draining rack available at Lowe's Home Improvement for @ $4

Theyr'e not as nice as the cabelas ones but work just fine.

This link to a picture may or may not work.....heh

http://www.sigforums.com/forums/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=835


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

VTDefender said:


> Rubbermaid has a wire lid draining rack available at Lowe's Home Improvement for @ $4
> 
> Theyr'e not as nice as the cabelas ones but work just fine.
> 
> ...


Not a slam but.... I don't want a lid rack for my handguns. I'll pay the money to get a HANDGUN rack. That's just me!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I use the lid racks from Lowes and they work fine for the money. They are not as heavy duty as the rack from Cabelas, but I'm not going to spend over a hundred dollars on pistols racks.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

thedr said:


> Not a slam but.... I don't want a lid rack for my handguns. I'll pay the money to get a HANDGUN rack. That's just me!


Hey....do whatchoo gotta do :mrgreen:

Just offering a less expensive alternative.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> s, but I'm not going to spend over a hundred dollars on pistols racks.


I think you need some more HK's there :smt023


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I like that set up Ship.....Neat and Organized...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

L8models said:


> I like that set up Ship.....Neat and Organized...


Thanks. I put my Keltec on it too


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I think you need some more HK's there :smt023


One can never have to many :smt033


----------

